# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  о ВЗАИМОотношениях  ч.2

## Sergey R

Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху!


Нормально ли когда в отношениях старший - младший,  младший всегда выступает "инициатором" общения, личных встреч, всегда пытается прийти в гости, поддерживать отношения и тд. А старшая сторона только "принимает" такую инициативу и никогда сама её не проявляет в отношениях (не позвонит, не поинтересуется как дела, ни смс), всегда выбирает пассивную "выжидательную" позицию (это дело младшего бегать за старшим и смиренно его вопрошать и благодарить Кришну что есть такая возможность), стараясь скрупулёзно вести себя в таких отношениях исключительно по ведическим канонам вайшнавского этикета...). Проще говоря, пока такому старшему сам не напишешь, от него ничего не дождешься(в плане отношений). И это длится годами...


1 - ВОПРОС: Как вы считаете? есть в данном случае какой то перекос?  и почему так происходит что младший вкладывается в отношения, а старший их формально отрожает?  В чем может быть причина такого поведения с старшей стороны?


Лично видел (и на себе бывало ощущал), что младший частенько прибегает домой к старшему преданному получить общение, а потом устает от такой беготни и находит того преданного кто хоть иногда но отвечает ему взаимностью. Просто закрывает естественную наибазавейшую потребность в элементарном внимании, ну или заботе.


2 - ВОПРОС: Разве можно младшего бхакту обвинить в неискренности, когда он ищет общения и бегает за старшими вайшнавами как теленок за коровой, а потом когда устает (понимая, что до него нет дела), то нуууу... значит он был не искренен.... значит мая взяла вверх, значит у него корысть была какая то...  Хотел видать, в лучах старших "пригреться", ух какой негодяй! А Прабхупада не этого "хотел", Прабхупада хотел чтобы у нас была вайшнавская семья! Щас и его цитаты найдем быстренько......

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

1. Надо вспомнить основы нашей философии и практики. Кришна говорит в БГ 4.34, что ученик должен искать общества учителя и служить ему, а не учитель должен бегать за учениками. В случае со старшими преданными принцип остается прежним, т.к. фактически старший выступает в роли шикша-гуру. Более того, у старшего преданного обычно больше обязанностей и на него замыкается больше людей. Поэтому он больше загружен и у него не всегда есть возможность проявлять инициативу. Так же, в самом начале отношений не возбраняется задать вопрос о том, как будут развиваться отношения, чего реалистично ожидать и т.д.

2. Это странная ситуация, которая говорит о том, что реальных отношений не было, семья не состоялась и потому довольно странно обвинять своих подопечных в неискренности, если старший со своей стороны воспринимал все это как формальную обузу. Но это все нужно предвидеть в начале. Вот почему говорится, что и учитель и ученик должны испытывать друг друга. Можно попробовать развивать отношения в тестововм режиме и наблюдать за динамикой. Если вас не устраивает динамика развития отношений, то просто ищите убежища у более заботливых и внимательных людей.

Однако так же нужно сказать, что зачастую ученики или подопечные связывают со своими учителями/наставниками совершенно нереальные ожидания. Нужно понимать, что учитель не может заменить своему подопечному мать, отца, друга, мужа и т.д. Для этих функций существует институт семьи, друзья и т.д. Если человек в социальном плане устроен и получает все это в семье и социуме, то от учителя он получает общее вдохновение и советы по конкретным вопросам. Гуру может, но не обязан быть эмоциональной отдушиной для ученика. Это не совсем его функция.

----------

